
Sony WH-1000XM3 finally surpasses Bose as best noise-canceling headphone - rerx
https://www.cnet.com/reviews/sony-wh-1000xm3-preview/
======
chrisbennet
Given the problems with the last 2 generation and Sony’s refusal to fix, I’m
not so sure I’d trust that “this time is different”.

[https://us.community.sony.com/s/question/0D50B00004JW8ZLSA1/...](https://us.community.sony.com/s/question/0D50B00004JW8ZLSA1/cracking-
headband-on-wh1000mx2-headphones?language=en_US)

------
rerx
I am really happy with the preceding model, but apparently Sony now has
improved on many slightly annoying bits.

Regarding the title: Most reviews actually put the Sony WH-1000XM2 ahead of
Bose's competing offers as far as noise cancelling effectiveness and sound
quality are concerned.

One thing Bose did better was the seamless switching between multiple
Bluetooth sources (I need to manually disconnect the headphones from my phone
or computer to start playing from the other device). I wonder if that has been
improved now?

~~~
browsercoin
I have the old Bose but I wonder if it has that "air pressure" feeling around
the ears?

